# Building a Pc for Crunching.



## FireFox (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi Guys.
I am building a new Pc for Crunching, I wanted to get an i5 but today when I was at the shop I got an AMD plus an Asus Motherboard.

Can you tell me if this Hardwares are the right choice?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 30, 2015)

As long as you keep it at stock speeds and maybe even get a small fan to cool the vrm's you should be fine. Also if the price was good you can't beat it then. Personally for matx AMD crunchers builds I use this http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5195#ov motherboard with a Fx 8350. But you did good with your first dedicated cruncher build. What os you planning on running?


----------



## FireFox (Jan 30, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> As long as you keep it at stock speeds and maybe even get a small fan to cool the vrm's you should be fine. Also if the price was good you can't beat it then. Personally for matx AMD crunchers builds I use this http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5195#ov motherboard with a Fx 8350. But you did good with your first dedicated cruncher build. What os you planning on running?



The price was 90€ for the Processor and 50€ for the Motherboard.
For OS Windows 7 Professional.9

Of course it will be running at stock speeds even if the processor is unlocked, I found a i5 2500k on amazon for 151€ but was used.

I will finish to build it tonight and order to let it Crunching


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 30, 2015)

Have you given though about Linux? IT really does well for a dedicated cruncher. Also you can have the rig loaded with os and crunching within like 15 to 20 mins.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 30, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Have you given though about Linux? IT really does well for a dedicated cruncher. Also you can have the rig loaded with os and crunching within like 15 to 20 mins.


Sorry but I am not familiar with Linux


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 30, 2015)

Ah it's easy to setup and get going. Less time then windows as you don't have the driver installs to screw with. Just load os then install boinc from the software center.


----------



## peche (Jan 30, 2015)

I just love computer hardware!
Building computers are amazing… even when they belong someone else, have fun with the build!


----------



## FireFox (Jan 30, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Ah it's easy to setup and get going. Less time then windows as you don't have the driver installs to screw with. Just load os then install boinc from the software center.


In my next Crunching Build I will install Linux.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 30, 2015)

Time to Shoot down my Server and Build a new Project, I will be back when I am finished.
Cya
Note: Thanks @ThE_MaD_ShOt for all advices.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 30, 2015)

Build Finished.
Just installing the drivers after that installing Boinc and Tonight Start a new Machine to Crunch.


----------



## peche (Jan 31, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


>


Black spray can may make miracles!
Nice Work !

Regards,


----------



## FireFox (Jan 31, 2015)

Maybe in a future I will paint it


----------



## peche (Jan 31, 2015)

i will look so much better with all black palates and panels.....!
maybe im so much intense about builds!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 31, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Build Finished.
> Just installing the drivers after that installing Boinc and Tonight Start a new Machine to Crunch.


Nice. Might I just suggest one thing? keep an eye on cpu temps you may want to invest into a better cpu cooler for it as it will be working hard for long periods of time.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 31, 2015)

Some recomendations:

1- That board is a 4+1 board, just right for stock speeds but not  more.
2- Get some VRM heatsinks since the Asus bios is very agressive with thermal throttling. As soon as the VRMs reach 50C the board will downclock the CPU.
3- A top-flow style heatsink would be ideal to keep the VRMs cool.


Linux is great, it's free and currently has the top PPD output and if you have a dual socket system is practically a necessity (unless you've got a Windows Server license lying around) BUT W8 is very close and with W10 I might say that the performance delta is practically gone. MS just released the W10 Consumer Preview so if you need an OS for a crunching machine you could install W10 on it... yeah, yeah, keylogger and all that but for a dedicated cruncher that shouldn't be a concern.

The only thing I don't like about linux is that wifi seems somewhat flaky. I often found my lenovo i3 laptops not doing any work because the wifi connection was lost and I had to reconnect manually. I'm sure there must be a setting for connecting automatically after signal loss (they connected automatically at startup after all) but I didn't find it. With an ethernet connection linux is rock solid.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 3, 2015)

So Guys new Build  for Crunching coming soon and need advices.

Which processor should i get?

Intel i7 2600k
Intel i5 2500
AMD FX 6300

I dont want to open a new Thread and that's why if i would build some Machine for Crunching i will use this Thread for updates.

Cheers.


----------



## Devon68 (Feb 3, 2015)

Can someone give me a short explanation to what is crunching and why is it good?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 3, 2015)

Devon68 said:


> Can someone give me a short explanation to what is crunching and why is it good?


It helps science do what they can't.


----------



## xfia (Feb 3, 2015)

folding is limited to medical discoveries and curing diseases and crunching can be any scientific field  

its like scientist get to use thousands of computers together to be as useful as a super computer


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 3, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> So Guys new Build  for Crunching coming soon and need advices.
> 
> Which processor should i get?
> 
> ...



2600k (OC'ed of course)hands down. Bionic will use every processing thread you throw at it.



Devon68 said:


> Can someone give me a short explanation to what is crunching and why is it good?



Basically it is a program where users allow Colleges/medical institutes/scientific organizations to use their computers processing power to do work such as finding a cure for cancer, mapping the universe, or working on new sources of power.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 3, 2015)

BarbaricSoul said:


> 2600k (OC'ed of course)hands down. Bionic will use every processing thread you throw at it.


I dont know if the Motherboard that I will buy let me Overclock the processor.

Updated: it can be Overclock with the Asus p8p67 rev.3


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 3, 2015)

Yeah, any P67, Z68, or Z77 motherboard will OC an 2600k


----------



## FireFox (Feb 3, 2015)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Yeah, any P67, Z68, or Z77 motherboard will OC an 2600k


was just a mistake

Btw i've decide for the 2600k + Asus p8p67 + 250W Power Supply + 2x 2GB Kingston Hyper Blu 1.5v


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 4, 2015)

...and with a Z68/Z77 motherboard, you wouldn't need a video card.


----------



## Norton (Feb 4, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> ...and with a Z68/Z77 motherboard, you wouldn't need a video card.



True but you can pick up a cheapo video card like an 8400GS for under $10 and keep the extra cash in your pocket 

EDIT- @Knoxx29 - a 2600k is a fine choice for a crunching rig, great output in Linux too!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 4, 2015)

What Norton said, for a dedicated cruncher a cheapie no extra plug needed gpu or even a matx mobo is best. Helps keep the wattage down.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 4, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> was just a mistake
> 
> Btw i've decide for the 2600k + Asus p8p67 + 250W Power Supply + 2x 2GB Kingston Hyper Blu 1.5v


Unless it's a good one, a 250W PSU would be pushing it for an OCed i7.  Not that it would stop me from doing so  but it's probably not a good choice 

Knoxx, I have an OCed 2600k running under my account w/ Linux--you can find it somewhere in the list of my systems on Free-DC.  It does quite a good job for something that isn't all that modern.

And the FX-6 is not a bad choice either--WCG likes all of the cores, even if power consumption is a bit high.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 4, 2015)

We have foumd out is more cores are better then less higher clocked cores.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi there.
As I said I will keep this Thread Updated.
I already have all components for the new Cruncher Build except the Power Supply, i have two Choices: Thermaltake or Be Quiet?
And how many Watts would be enough?

Cheers.


----------



## peche (Feb 18, 2015)

between those 2 brands: Thermaltake, there is a edition for you my friend:





if is there more options seasonic,

i thing that 600W will be enough ... 80+ at least, 
Regards,


----------



## FireFox (Feb 18, 2015)

peche said:


> i thing that 600W will be enough ... 80+ at least,


don't you think that 600W are a bit OverKill?

if i am not wrong someone here in the Forum told me that 300W would be enough.


----------



## peche (Feb 18, 2015)

my bad, there its no video card, overclock and shit right?
my bad i think that just CPU+Ram +HDD/SSD+Mobo Will be enough for a 300W PSU, look at this one:




{Antec Basiq Series BP300P (300W) PSU / SMPS}
Antec quality, 300W and off curse the oddest color you may see....!

Regards,


----------



## FireFox (Feb 18, 2015)

peche said:


> my bad, there its no video card, overclock and shit right?
> my bad i think that just CPU+Ram +HDD/SSD+Mobo Will be enough for a 300W PSU, look at this one:
> 
> 
> ...


Just CPU+ Ram+Mobo+HDD, no OC and maybe an evga geforce 610 2gb.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 18, 2015)

If you buy a 250-300 W PSU you will never be able to use it in your next build and trust me- it will be a more power full one. Go for a decent 4-500 W (gold) and don't look back for the next 4-7 years.


----------



## peche (Feb 18, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Just CPU+ Ram+Mobo+HDD, no OC and maybe an evga geforce 610 2gb.


correct my red lady still enough for such setup!
What do you think about it?


----------



## FireFox (Feb 18, 2015)

peche said:


> correct my red lady still enough for such setup!
> What do you think about it?


Would be ok but as i said i would like Thermaltake or Be Quiet, reasons? because i can get it easy and without order it on internet

this one would be ok, it is affordable
Corsair 500W Netzeil CP-9020047-EU CX500


€ 69,99


----------



## peche (Feb 18, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Would be ok but as i said i would like Thermaltake or Be Quiet, reasons? because i can get it easy and without order it on internet
> 
> this one would be ok, it is affordable
> Corsair 500W Netzeil CP-9020047-EU CX500
> ...



well in that case I think the smallest and safer PSU from Tt its going to be a TR2 430W, I've owned 2 of those, they are strong enough for your build,

Munich 430W 80+ Certified
http://de.thermaltake.com/Netzteile/German_Series_/German_Series/C_00001782/Munich_430W/design.htm

TR2 450W, 80+Bronze
http://de.thermaltake.com/Netzteile/TR2_Series_/TR2/C_00002412/TR2_450W_Bronze/design.htm
{So patriotic isn't it ?}
Smart 450W, 80+ Bronze
http://de.thermaltake.com/Netzteile/Smart_Series_/Smart/C_00001817/SMART_M450W/design.htm

The Strongest series from Tt, Toughpower DPS G 450W 80+Gold…{too expensive}
http://de.thermaltake.com/Netzteile...G/C_00002385/Toughpower_DPS_G_450W/design.htm


hope one of them will fit your needs,

Regards,


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 18, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Would be ok but as i said i would like Thermaltake or Be Quiet, reasons? because i can get it easy and without order it on internet
> 
> this one would be ok, it is affordable
> Corsair 500W Netzeil CP-9020047-EU CX500
> ...


I think we have different priorities when it comes to PSUs. I would never buy a poor one but that is because I'm poor and can't afford to buy the parts the poor one burnt when it blows.  Get a AX or a similar decent one.

Edit: I can see that the good energy rated PSUs are not made in the 3-500 W range. The only exception (maybe) is the Super Flower (fanless) 500 W.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 18, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> I would never buy a poor one but


the same here but because its just for Crunching and money it is not a problem i dont want to go too expensive in order to save and buy other stuff.

otherwise i will get as always an Enermax Platimax and problem solved


----------



## Norton (Feb 18, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> the same here but because its just for Crunching and money it is not a problem i dont want to go too expensive in order to save and buy other stuff.
> 
> otherwise i will get as always an Enermax Platimax and problem solved




A CX500 should be fine for you, ran an FX6200 with one crunching 24/7 for well over a year with no problems. Psu is still out there running in someone's farm somewhere


----------



## FireFox (Feb 18, 2015)

This is some info i wrote in another Thread:

I got today a Power Meter *VOLTCRAFT 4000 Pro *and i am testing it with the Laptop Crunching and it says:
after 3 Hours using 60W I have consumed 0.16 Kwh and it cost €0.040.

is €0.040=0.40 cent? 

Note: i saw some Bill but i didnt understand a lot but there is written 22,99 Ct/kWh that is too expensive



Norton said:


> A CX500 should be fine for you, ran an FX6200 with one crunching 24/7 for well over a year with no problems. Psu is still out there running in someone's farm somewhere


definitely better to go for the 2500k instaed the FX6300? plus the Corsair?


----------



## Norton (Feb 18, 2015)

2500k vs FX6300... 2500k is more cost, lower power usage, more resale value, more output...

Sorry, on my phone so detailed posts are difficult atm


----------



## FireFox (Feb 18, 2015)

Norton said:


> 2500k is more cost, lower power usage


That is the point, the 2500k it uses less power than the FX6300, Right?


----------



## Norton (Feb 18, 2015)

Correct! 

Less power, more output, more cost..


----------



## FireFox (Feb 18, 2015)

Norton said:


> Correct!
> 
> Less power, more output, more cost..


Sorry for my ignorance and my English, 
It's worth the 2500k or Fx6300?


----------



## peche (Feb 18, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Sorry for my ignorance and my English,
> It's worth the 2500k or Fx6300?


if you have the enough money it will be nice to have it, norton its putting things into a balance, price against consumption ...
Cheap = AMD
Expensive = Intel
***
power hungry = AMD
decent consumption = Intel
***


----------



## FireFox (Feb 18, 2015)

peche said:


> power hungry = AMD
> decent consumption = Intel


Better the decent one consumption 

@peche do you know how to delete a Machine from the World Community Grid Data base?


----------



## peche (Feb 18, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Better the decent one consumption
> 
> @peche do you know how to delete a Machine from the World Community Grid Data base?


no dude, unfortunately im not into comunity Grid,  @Norton may help ! he is WCG-TPU Team Captain!!

Regards,


----------



## FireFox (Feb 18, 2015)

peche said:


> no dude, unfortunately im not into comunity Grid,  @Norton may help ! he is WCG-TPU Team Captain!!
> 
> Regards,


My mistake, I don't even though about it 

I will turn off the Pentium becasue it uses 133W and it does just 2 Works Vs my Asus laptop that use just 60W and it does 4 Works.


----------



## peche (Feb 18, 2015)

less power consumption always means  $avings!


----------



## Norton (Feb 18, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Better the decent one consumption
> 
> @peche do you know how to *delete a Machine* from the World Community Grid Data base?



Not sure what you mean here?

Can you clarify or send me a PM to discuss?


----------



## peche (Feb 18, 2015)

@Norton knoxx was asking about deleting a computer on WCG, he wants to remove a specific computer, i dont know so much about since i dont crunch because of my time and hardware, so i tagged you in a post to see if you can help knoxx about deleting that computer,
Knoxx already explained it:



Spoiler: knoxx's Explanation






Knoxx29 said:


> My mistake, I don't even though about it
> I will turn off the Pentium becasue it uses 133W and it does just 2 Works Vs my Asus laptop that use just 60W and it does 4 Works.






The coment" Better the decent one consumption " as about processor and power!

Regards,


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 19, 2015)

If you stop the rig from crunching it will fall off the main  WCG page by itself in about a week or so. . It will stay in you "Device Installation" list if you click the tab for "anytime"  til the end of time. I don't think you can delete it from there. But the list shows last 7 days by default. Example of mine as you see I have had 26 rigs on my account since I started and it's only showing my 11 that are running now.


----------



## Norton (Feb 19, 2015)

What @ThE_MaD_ShOt said 

Also

"Deleting" a rig can mean many things...

WCG maintains their database by machine name- this means if you change the name then WCG shows it as a different machine. If you don't (i.e. like an in place hardware upgrade/same OS install) then WCG "adopts" the new specs and forgets the old specs.

See here:
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/0/0/797865





A lot of these rigs are repeats and/or upgrades.

@Knoxx29 Do these responses help answer your question?


----------



## FireFox (Feb 19, 2015)

Norton said:


> @Knoxx29 Do these responses help answer your question?


Sorry for the late reply I went early in bet last night 
Yes those responses helped


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 19, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I got today a Power Meter *VOLTCRAFT 4000 Pro *and i am testing it with the Laptop Crunching and it says:
> after 3 Hours using 60W I have consumed 0.16 Kwh and it cost €0.040.
> 
> is €0.040=0.40 cent?
> ...



Idk if you got this answered already but those power meter need to be setup first since they don't know the price you pay per kwh (and sometimes there is an expensive and cheap tariff). So yes after 3 hours crunching you have consumed 0.16 kWh but that that is not what it would cost you unless you pay 25ct/kWh which is more expensive than what you saw on that bill


----------



## FireFox (Feb 19, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Idk if you got this answered already but those power meter need to be setup first since they don't know the price you pay per kwh (and sometimes there is an expensive and cheap tariff). So yes after 3 hours crunching you have consumed 0.16 kWh but that that is not what it would cost you unless you pay 25ct/kWh which is more expensive than what you saw on that bill



I've it already set it up but as I said 25ct/kWh it's expensive and that's why right now I am going to ask about it.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 19, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I've it already set it up but as I said 25ct/kWh it's expensive and that's why right now I am going to ask about it.



Looking at this (and that was from 2 years ago) 0.25ct/kWh is quite possible and could be more. This would mean for 200W running 24/7 you would pay 37e per month. BTW did you buy a power supply? I saw cheap bronze seasonic and evga modular 500W (cheaper then the corsair that you linked)


----------



## FireFox (Feb 19, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Looking at this (and that was from 2 years ago) 0.25ct/kWh is quite possible and could be more. This would mean for 200W running 24/7 you would pay 37e per month. BTW did you buy a power supply? I saw cheap bronze seasonic and evga modular 500W (cheaper then the corsair that you linked)



Well, I went and asked, it's worst as I thought, we pay 26,22ct/kWh, that's insane.

About the Power Supply, I still have to buy it.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 19, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Well, I went and asked, it's worst as I thought, we pay 26,22ct/kWh, that's insane.
> 
> About the Power Supply, I still have to buy it.


Check out there 2 80+ Gold for 60:
http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/4234853_-cs550m-cp-9020076-eu-corsair.html
http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/4458229_-london-550w-thermaltake.html

These 2 Seasonic 80+ Bronze for 50:
http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/2112163_-m12ii-520-bronze-520w-seasonic.html
http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/2108074_-s12-ii-520-bronze-520w-seasonic.html

These 2 80+ Bronze for 40:
http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/2541489_-tr2-450w-tr-450p-thermaltake.html
http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/4006290_-500-bronze-500w-evga.html

Any one of these would be more than enough. You can go for less as well but that means the PSU may become unusable down the line if you want to put it in another PC


----------



## FireFox (Feb 19, 2015)

I have a Silly question.
i am trying to set the Tariff but i dont know how, if i pay 22.11ct/kWh how can i set it in the Power Meter? because i don't understand the scheme shown in the power meter

how should i write this amount? 

22.03ct
€ 0.000/kWh

Any idea @RCoon?





Btw @krusha03 Here are Some info:


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 19, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I have a Silly question.
> i am trying to set the Tariff but i dont know how, if i pay 22.11ct/kWh how can i set it in the Power Meter? because i don't understand the scheme shown in the power meter
> 
> how should i write this amount?
> ...


Try to google this - voltcraft energy check 3000 manual.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 19, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> Try to google this - voltcraft energy check 3000 manual.


Mine is The 4000Pro and it says that the comma cannot be changed.

Can someone else tell me how to set those values?


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 19, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Mine is The 4000Pro and it says that the comma cannot be changed.
> 
> Can someone else tell me how to set those values?


Here is a link to the manual, if it doesn't work i guess you can always return it. My 10 euro power meter can do up to 3 digits so 0.262 €/kWh


----------



## FireFox (Feb 19, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Here is a link to the manual, if it doesn't work i guess you can always return it. My 10 euro power meter can do up to 3 digits so 0.262 €/kWh


And how will you set in you power meter
€22,11?


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 19, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> And how will you set in you power meter
> €22,11?


Wait i don't get it, why do you want to set it to €22.11? Its 26.22 cents per kWh so just round it off to the next significant digit


----------



## FireFox (Feb 19, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Wait i don't get it, why do you want to set it to €22.11? Its 26.22 cents per kWh so just round it off to the next significant digit


€26,22ct  is Brutto and €22,11ct  is netto.

That means that i have to set it up this way, €0.221 ct/kWh, right?

my mistake: €22,03ct/kWh


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 19, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> €26,22ct  is Brutto and €22,11ct  is netto.


But arent you paying the higher price, the one after taxes? Just round off to the digit that you can put in. In my case it would be 0.221 or 0.262


----------



## FireFox (Feb 19, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> But arent you paying the higher price, the one after taxes? Just round off to the digit that you can put in. In my case it would be 0.221 or 0.262


Once again my mistake you're right is €0.262ct/kWh


----------



## FireFox (Mar 2, 2015)

Update.

Hi Guys.

I have a question , will the Intel Xeon E3-1240 V2 3.4GHz match with any Motherboard socket 1155?

Cheers.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 2, 2015)

Check which mobo you wants cpu compatibility page. Don't think all would be compatible with it.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 2, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Check which mobo you wants cpu compatibility page. Don't think all would be compatible with it.


Asus p8p67 rev.3


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 2, 2015)

I do not see any xeon's on the support page for that board. Also Google is your friend.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 2, 2015)

I found a compatible Board:
Asus p8z77-v

Note: unfortunately it's used and I found it on Amazon but I hope it's working properly.

@peche 
@krusha03 
I would like to have your opinions


----------



## FireFox (Mar 4, 2015)

Update and Upgrade

Update:
The AMD Cruncher Machine that i've built a month ago will be Shutdown in order to give live to a new Xeon Cruncher Machine.

Upgrade:
The AMD FX 6300 3.5GHz will be replaced with an Intel Xeon E3-1240 V2 Quad-Core 3.4GHz 69W
And the Motherboard Asus M5A78L-M will be replaced with an Asus P8z77-v, for the Xeon Machine i will be using the same 8GB Ram and the same Power Supply that i was using in the AMD Machine.

The AMD FX 6300 and the
Asus M5A78L-M will go to @peche 

Soon another Xeon Cruncher Machine will be build it


----------



## peche (Mar 4, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I found a compatible Board:
> Asus p8z77-v
> 
> Note: unfortunately it's used and I found it on Amazon but I hope it's working properly.
> ...


Z77 chipsets are pretty excellent option for lga1155 processors...! dont be afraid of it my frind, 
PD: sorry for the late reply



Knoxx29 said:


> Update and Upgrade
> 
> Update:
> The AMD Cruncher Machine that i've built a month ago will be Shutdown in order to give live to a new Xeon Cruncher Machine.
> ...


Thats is going to be my new 24/ crunching machine!!  new proyect, new adeventure on AMD!

Special Thanks to my dear friend @Knoxx29 for such a gift!


----------



## FireFox (Mar 4, 2015)

peche said:


> Special Thanks to my dear friend @Knoxx29 for such a gift!


As i always say:
We're here to help each other


----------



## peche (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks my friend... 
i almost forgot ... thanks too @Norton  for such a increidible oportunitiy crunching for the team !

Regards,


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 5, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I found a compatible Board:
> Asus p8z77-v
> 
> Note: unfortunately it's used and I found it on Amazon but I hope it's working properly.
> ...


Hmm i missed this post man but I think we already discussed this over Pm. Don't be worried,  my whole pc is used. (just the keyboard is new  didn't want to take any chances with that ) Thanks for the awesome giveaway and @peche you take care of her good ok?


----------



## FireFox (Mar 5, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Hmm i missed this post man but I think we already discussed


I know you missed it and that's why I sent you the PM


----------



## peche (Mar 5, 2015)

for sure @krusha03  !!


----------



## FireFox (Mar 5, 2015)

Sorry Guys but i couldn't hold back the emotion.

Here are some pics of the new Motherboard and the Xeon CPU

I had ordered 2 Xeons and 2 Mobos, the second  Xeon and Mobo will arrive next week


----------



## peche (Mar 5, 2015)

Costa Rica made xeon ... it will perform "PuraVida" 
Hope you will enjoy build time my friend!

Regards,


----------



## FireFox (Mar 5, 2015)

peche said:


> Costa Rica made xeon ... it will perform "PuraVida"
> Hope you will enjoy build time my friend!
> 
> Regards,


I bet it will perform Pura Vida
As I told you on Saturday night will be on
@manofthem i am waiting for you to join the Club


----------



## manofthem (Mar 5, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I bet it will perform Pura Vida
> As I told you on Saturday night will be on
> @manofthem i am waiting for you to join the Club



I'll be joining as soon as I have a little funds to spare for a new CPU. A nice Xeon should swap into my z68 board without difficulty. 

Anyway @Knoxx29 I'm looking forward to seeing how it works out for you, as I think it's going to be awesome!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 5, 2015)

it's going to be awesome! [/QUOTE]



Knoxx29 said:


> I had ordered 2 Xeons and 2 Mobos, the second Xeon and Mobo will arrive next week



Its Twins...... 




Spoiler


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 5, 2015)

Nice @Knoxx29


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 6, 2015)

We want power consumption numbers  and nice going enjoy your New builds


----------



## FireFox (Mar 6, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> We want power consumption numbers


And you will have it as soon as i finish testing the 2600


----------



## FireFox (Mar 6, 2015)

Update

The Xeon Machine is on and running
it's Crunching like a mad
Btw @krusha03 wanted numbers and here are: CPU running at full load plus 4 fans one HDD and gpu 103W of course would be at least 10w less without gpu


----------



## peche (Mar 7, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Update
> 
> The Xeon Machine is on and running
> it's Crunching like a mad
> Btw @krusha03 wanted numbers and here are: CPU running at full load plus 4 fans one HDD and gpu 103W of course would be at least 10w less without gpu


show us that beaty knoxx


----------



## FireFox (Mar 7, 2015)

peche said:


> show us that beaty knoxx


I will as soon as I can, I didn't post any pic last night because it was too late and I was very tired, btw you won't see too much difference between the AMD and the Xeon Build just the Motherboard
The case, power supply ram and HDD are those that were installed in the AMD Machine


----------



## peche (Mar 7, 2015)

i dont remeber that build photo ... or it was the coolermaster case, the old haf, wasn't it ?

Regards,


----------



## FireFox (Mar 7, 2015)

peche said:


> i dont remeber that build photo ... or it was the coolermaster case, the old haf, wasn't it ?
> 
> Regards,


@peche go back to page 1


----------



## peche (Mar 7, 2015)

did you already painted the case?
Regards,


----------



## FireFox (Mar 7, 2015)

peche said:


> did you already painted the case?
> Regards,


Nope, I have been too busy in the last month
But as soon as i can I will

Note: I was expecting less power consumption from the Xeon CPU


----------



## peche (Mar 7, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Nope, I have been too busy in the last month
> But as soon as i can I will
> 
> Note: I was expecting less power consumption from the Xeon CPU


But it comsume less compared to AMD ?


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 7, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Nope, I have been too busy in the last month
> But as soon as i can I will
> 
> Note: I was expecting less power consumption from the Xeon CPU


If you wanna play around, why dont you try undervolting it? Also what gpu is in there? I also read that even for 8 thread machine, 4GB of ram should be more than enough so see how much running it with 1 stick helps. Finally what if you use an old laptop hdd 2.5" or ssd instead of the HDD you are using now. I wouldn't go and buy these things but if you have them laying around and want to try things out why not 

Edit: But still come on, 100W for a system with 8 threads and at full load it's nothing


----------



## FireFox (Mar 7, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> If you wanna play around, why dont you try undervolting it? Also what gpu is in there? I also read that even for 8 thread machine, 4GB of ram should be more than enough so see how much running it with 1 stick helps. Finally what if you use an old laptop hdd 2.5" or ssd instead of the HDD you are using now. I wouldn't go and buy these things but if you have them laying around and want to try things out why not
> 
> Edit: But still come on, 100W for a system with 8 threads and at full load it's nothing


Thanks for the suggestions.
Btw I replaced the 8GB Ram 1.65v with 4GB ram 1.50v and cpu voltage set to 1.015v now is using 95W


----------



## FireFox (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 7, 2015)

How are the temps?  I can see you are 100 % cpu but not much else.

my bad.... i can see clearly now.  i missed the clicky at the top.

Oh man i would love to have that on my cpuz 
Temps are what you were expecting i think.

@Knoxx29   Are you happy with the build buddy ?


----------



## FireFox (Mar 7, 2015)

I am very proud of this Machine great power consumption  and it does the job, I can't wait to put together the second Xeon

@krusha03 I don't know if  It's a good idea to install Boinc on a SSD instead a HDD


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 7, 2015)

Spoiler: Cheers


----------



## peche (Mar 8, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions.
> Btw I replaced the 8GB Ram 1.65v with 4GB ram 1.50v and cpu voltage set to 1.015v now is using 95W


dont trown away the other 8GB's on my asus motherboard they may perform flawless!



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Spoiler: Cheers



excellent lager!


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 8, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I am very proud of this Machine great power consumption  and it does the job, I can't wait to put together the second Xeon
> 
> @krusha03 I don't know if  It's a good idea to install Boinc on a SSD instead a HDD


Yes you could but if it's a dedicated cruncher why not run it from a USB and remove the HDD completely? You can install linux distro and then boinc on a USB or have a look at some pre-compiled versions like

http://www.dotsch.de/boinc/Dotsch_UX.html

Also found an old thread there on the forum about it:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/getting-boinc-setup-without-drives.206818/

I read somewhere on this forum that some member had his USB fail because of the lot of read / writes that boinc does but haven't found much elsewhere. Also I imagine if you reduce the writes from every minute to every 10 minutes for example it should prolong the lifetiem of both an SSD or USB because less read / writes will be done on them.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 8, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Yes you could but if it's a dedicated cruncher why not run it from a USB and remove the HDD completely? You can install linux distro and then boinc on a USB or have a look at some pre-compiled versions like
> 
> http://www.dotsch.de/boinc/Dotsch_UX.html
> 
> ...


I have some ssds laying around, maybe I could install it on one and see the difference of power consumption between the hdd vs ssd, on Tuesday I will do the test, or as you said install it on a 2.5 drive.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 8, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I have some ssds laying around, maybe I could install it on one and see the difference of power consumption between the hdd vs ssd, on Tuesday I will do the test.


If you have some empty laying around then sure. If they are big enough you can just clone your boot partition from the HDD and be done with it in 30 minutes. Still i bet you also have some 2+GB usb drives laying around also and if not you can buy a 16GB one for €10  It should be a fun little experiment 

Edit: Oh an linux should give you better performance than Win 7 i think @ThE_MaD_ShOt showed a picture somewhere comparing his rigs running Win 7, Win 8 and Linux


----------



## FireFox (Mar 8, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Edit: Oh an linux should give you better performance than Win 7 i think @ThE_MaD_ShOt showed a picture somewhere comparing his rigs running Win 7, Win 8 and Linux


I will PM @ThE_MaD_ShOt and ask for some help with Linux, I just need some link where to download the Linux OS burnt it and install it


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 8, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I will PM @ThE_MaD_ShOt and ask for some help with Linux, I just need some link where to download the Linux OS burnt it and install it


Why don't you start with the linux build i linked for you earlier. If that doesn't work try to find never stuff


----------



## FireFox (Mar 8, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Why don't you start with the linux build i linked for you earlier. If that doesn't work try to find never stuff



This one?
http://www.dotsch.de/boinc/Dotsch_UX.html


----------



## DinaAngel (Mar 8, 2015)

I thought id try fold some if I get the titanx. My current setup is too power hungry and heat producing


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 8, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> This one?
> http://www.dotsch.de/boinc/Dotsch_UX.html


Yeah that one. It should be as easy as extracting it to a USB and booting from it. 



DinaAngel said:


> I thought id try fold some if I get the titanx. My current setup is too power hungry and heat producing



But Norway is cold right?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 8, 2015)

Or www.ubuntu.com


----------



## FireFox (Mar 8, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Yeah that one. It should be as easy as extracting it to a USB and booting from i


I want to avoid USB, better ssd.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 8, 2015)

@Knoxx29 installing boinc on an ssd isn't an issue as far as I'm concerned. I've had boinc installed on my ssd for over 2 years now, and it's still going strong. And yes, I'd avoid a USB drive since I've heard about lots of failures with that. 


Also that power consumption is terrific. For comparison, my i3 2100 @3.1 pulls 100w crunching, so you're much better off there! 

I'm very much looking forward to being able to throw in a Xeon, hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 8, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @Knoxx29 installing boinc on an ssd isn't an issue as far as I'm concerned. I've had boinc installed on my ssd for over 2 years now, and it's still going strong. And yes, I'd avoid a USB drive since I've heard about lots of failures with that.
> 
> 
> Also that power consumption is terrific. For comparison, my i3 2100 @3.1 pulls 100w crunching, so you're much better off there!
> ...


I was reading about the USB failures and as I said i won't risk, maybe could work for me but maybe no, so better keep it where it's, I don't know how much could be the difference between the hdd vs ssd, 3w/4w?, the power consumption is pretty good and undervolting help a lot.

 have faith, I know you will have too a nice Xeon CPU.


----------



## DinaAngel (Mar 9, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Yeah that one. It should be as easy as extracting it to a USB and booting from it.
> 
> 
> 
> But Norway is cold right?


Haha and we got big trolls too


----------



## FireFox (Mar 14, 2015)

Update.
Hi Guys.

i need help urgently.

I would like to buy this Motherboard: Tyan S7010 // Dual Sockel 1366 Serverboard + 2 CPU's L5640 6c/12t @ 2.26GHz 60W
can someone tell me if the board is compatible with those CPU's?

Cheers.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 14, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Update.
> Hi Guys.
> 
> i need help urgently.
> ...


Appears so. if this is the board. http://www.tyan.com/product_SKU_spec.aspx?ProductType=MB&pid=633&SKU=600000023  Google is your friend. don't be afraid to use your friend.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 14, 2015)

If the bios is v3.02 or newer. But can anyone answer how would that 6c / 12 thread westmere at 2.26 GHz compare to 4c/8t ivy at 3.4GHz


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 14, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Edit: Oh an linux should give you better performance than Win 7 i think @ThE_MaD_ShOt showed a picture somewhere comparing his rigs running Win 7, Win 8 and Linux


That was @TRWOV, IIRC.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 15, 2015)

What Processor is that, the Ivy bridge one, Is it the 3770?
I've got the i5 3570K @ 3.4 and it's not hyperthreading.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 15, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> What Processor is that, the Ivy bridge one?
> I've got the i5 3570K @ 3.4 and it's not hyperthreading.


Ah i meant the e3-1240v2 @Knoxx29 has. The e3 will be faster per thread but given that the l5640 has 4 more threads how will the ppd compare of each cpu


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 15, 2015)

You've given me an idea now for a simple upgrade to my main machine, that is used for crunching too, I rarely game on it so the xeon E3 would be perfect for it


----------



## FireFox (Mar 15, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> You've given me an idea now for a simple upgrade to my main machine, that is used for crunching too, I rarely game on it so the xeon E3 would be perfect for it


Next week a second one Xeon will be Rocking.


----------



## Norton (Mar 15, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Ah i meant the e3-1240v2 @Knoxx29



The setup that @Knoxx29 is referring to will have 24 threads total. I would expect 10-12k ppd from that setup and at around 160w


----------



## FireFox (Mar 15, 2015)

Norton said:


> The setup that @Knoxx29 is referring to will have 24 threads total. I would expect 10-12k ppd from that setup and at around 160w


I just need a confirmation from the seller about the Bios Version.

That setup plus the 2 Xeons that I already have will Rock


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 15, 2015)

Norton said:


> The setup that @Knoxx29 is referring to will have 24 threads total. I would expect 10-12k ppd from that setup and at around 160w



Yeah i know. When discussing it over PM I suggested him that build instead of going for another 2 Xeon e3 rigs since it should be cheaper 

What i wanted is comparisons in PPD or PPD/W for lets say 2 xeon re3-1240v2 rigs vs one of these rigs. I expect actually both to consume the same ~160W (as you suggested) with the difference being he would need here only 1 PSU and HDD and the GPU is integrated on the board. Adding that I found some really cheap 2nd hand xeons on ebay for him i think it's a better investment but since I do not have experience with multi socket systems I wanted to double check with more experienced members.

Also since the multi socket board requires for PSU with 2 8pin EPS12V and those PSUs are normally expensive high wattage. Would it be okto get a cheap bronze psu like the Corsair CX430 and a molex to 8pin EPS12V cable for the 2nd EPS 12V connector? Finally in the manual there is PW2 connector that looks like a floppy disk power connector but i think the 12V and 5V are switched. Can anyone confirm this? It's 2am here so brain is not working 100% right now 

Edit: Nvm I think it should be fine


----------



## Norton (Mar 15, 2015)

An XFX TS series 550w has dual 8pin power connectors and is fairly inexpensive


----------



## peche (Mar 15, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Update.
> Hi Guys.
> 
> i need help urgently.
> ...


motherboard: http://www.tyan.com/product_SKU_spec.aspx?ProductType=MB&pid=633&SKU=600000023
processor : http://ark.intel.com/products/47926/Intel-Xeon-Processor-L5640-12M-Cache-2_26-GHz-5_86-GTs-Intel-QPI
both are 1366 socket, thats a old socket but still capablo of hard work loads, i really doubt about the power consumption, 66W ..mmm i think 96W because on heavy load 
1366 bloomfield xeon's processors are power hungry ...


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 15, 2015)

Found a nice read here: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?235326-FAQ-for-Dual-i7-crunchers


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 15, 2015)

peche said:


> motherboard: http://www.tyan.com/product_SKU_spec.aspx?ProductType=MB&pid=633&SKU=600000023
> processor : http://ark.intel.com/products/47926/Intel-Xeon-Processor-L5640-12M-Cache-2_26-GHz-5_86-GTs-Intel-QPI
> both are 1366 socket, thats a old socket but still capablo of hard work loads, i really doubt about the power consumption, 66W ..mmm i think 96W because on heavy load
> 1366 bloomfield xeon's processors are power hungry ...


That is wrong because a cpu cannot consume more power than what is rated at for sustained period of time (excluding Turbo). The total power consumption will of course be higher than 120W because motherboard, hdd and ram also consume some power and there is the <100% efficiency of the power supply but i think that a 160W is a reasonable estimate because this:

http://www.intel.com/content/dam/doc/white-paper/resources-xeon-measuring-processor-power-paper.pdf


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 15, 2015)

Just a suggestion.......socket 1366.......dual chip........cheapish...........new..........loads available


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-HP-Z8...6-Sockets-576202-001-460838-002-/121556714145





Spoiler: Badger


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 15, 2015)

I found some relevant info. If cinebench is re-presentable to crunching it seems that the dual L5640 will offer almost double the performance for a bit more than double the power consumption for the same price as one E3-1240 system











CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Just a suggestion.......socket 1366.......dual chip........cheapish...........new..........loads available
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-HP-Z8...6-Sockets-576202-001-460838-002-/121556714145
> ...


Problem is that its in the US and when the EU customs gets involved it gets expensive


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 15, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> I found some relevant info. If cinebench is re-presentable to crunching it seems that the dual L5640 will offer almost double the performance for a bit more than double the power consumption for the same price as one E3-1240 system
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@krusha03    If that board is suitable i will happily hunt for EU options, i have also noticed the quantity of "blade" server boards available 2nd user, although not a conventional shape they often come with CPU s included, possibly another option to consider.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 15, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @krusha03    If that board is suitable i will happily hunt for EU options, i have also noticed the quantity of "blade" server boards available 2nd user, although not a conventional shape they often come with CPU s included, possibly another option to consider.


It should be compatible. I dont see the L5640 listed in the specs of the Z800 but should work as the 5600 series xeons are listed. I have seen only one blade server with L5640 for 400 euros but seeing as I have no idea how you can make use of it without the Blade chassis and servers like this are not my theritory I cannot recommend them


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 15, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> It should be compatible. I dont see the L5640 listed in the specs of the Z800 but should work as the 5600 series xeons are listed. I have seen only one blade server with L5640 for 400 euros but seeing as I have no idea how you can make use of it without the Blade chassis and servers like this are not my theritory I cannot recommend them



just throwing it out there as a possible solution/option. They can be bought cheap as they are often replaced "en masse".  Chassis for me wouldnt be a problem as i would make a case for it anyway.


If efficiency is key then i think a 2nd user blade mobo/cpu combo could be a good way to get lots of threads.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 15, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> just throwing it out there as a possible solution/option. They can be bought cheap as they are often replaced "en masse".  Chassis for me wouldnt be a problem as i would make a case for it anyway.
> 
> 
> If efficiency is key then i think a 2nd user blade mobo/cpu combo could be a good way to get lots of threads.


Its not about making a case where it cast stand, but making an interface to it for power  + kb/mouse + video or network such that it can be controlled.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 15, 2015)

You could look at this site for parts or complete servers:
http://www.marktplaats.nl/z/computers-en-software/servers.html?categoryId=1417


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 15, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> You could look at this site for parts or complete servers:
> http://www.marktplaats.nl/z/computers-en-software/servers.html?categoryId=1417


That's a dutch website not a german one  And i think prices in germany are cheaper


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 15, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> That's a dutch website not a german one  And i think prices in germany are cheaper



sounds like a job for @Knoxx29


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 15, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> That's a dutch website not a german one  And i think prices in germany are cheaper


My mistake, for some reason I thought you were in Holland.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 15, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> sounds like a job for @Knoxx29


The cheapest that I have seen here is 500 euros for a HP PROLIANT DL380G6 with PSU, 2xL5640, 2xheatskinks and 4x2GB ram



Caring1 said:


> My mistake, for some reason I thought you were in Holland.


I am @Knoxx29 is not


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 15, 2015)

Cheap 2nd user Xeons  UK  ......... 8 threads at 80 w........£ 32.00

http://www.bargainhardware.co.uk/components/processors-cpu/intel-xeon/


----------



## FireFox (Mar 15, 2015)

I am waiting for the seller to confirm what Bios version is installed on that Motherboard


----------



## Norton (Mar 15, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I am waiting for the seller to confirm what Bios version is installed on that Motherboard



Worst case you can pick up a cheap dual core chip to do a bios update for the board before installing the hex core ones


----------



## FireFox (Mar 15, 2015)

Norton said:


> Worst case you can pick up a cheap dual core chip to do a bios update for the board before installing the hex core ones


That's mean that I could even buy the motherboard if has old bios version?


----------



## Norton (Mar 15, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> That's mean that I could even buy the motherboard if has old bios version?



Correct! You would have to consider the additional cost of having to buy another chip though.

You could borrow one, if you were in the US then I believe @t_ski would be able to help you out... shipping to your area from here probably isn't very reasonable though.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 15, 2015)

I am going tomorrow to a computer shop where I buy all my hardwares and ask what they can do.

I would like to buy it before is gone.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 15, 2015)

Norton said:


> The setup that @Knoxx29 is referring to will have 24 threads total. I would expect 10-12k ppd from that setup and at around 160w


So 24 threads total and 160w 10-12k ppd, that means that the ppd of each processor will be around 5/6k each one?


----------



## Norton (Mar 15, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> So 24 threads total and 160w 10-12k ppd, that means that the ppd of each processor will be around 5/6k each one?



That's what I would expect to see but YMMV


----------



## FireFox (Mar 15, 2015)

Norton said:


> That's what I would expect to see but YMMV


And what would do say if I tell you that my actual Xeon V2 3.4GHz 6 threads almost give me 5-6k ppd?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 15, 2015)

@ 2.2 ghz I would expect him actually being in the 8 to 9k ppd range if that. Mine with dual 6c/12t 2.6 cpu's under linux is in the 10k to 12k ppd range. And yes a 4c/8t cpu running at 3.4 will probably either keep up to or outrun a 6c/12 t cpu running at 2.2.


----------



## peche (Mar 16, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> That is wrong because a cpu cannot consume more power than what is rated at for sustained period of time (excluding Turbo). The total power consumption will of course be higher than 120W because motherboard, hdd and ram also consume some power and there is the <100% efficiency of the power supply but i think that a 160W is a reasonable estimate because this:
> 
> http://www.intel.com/content/dam/doc/white-paper/resources-xeon-measuring-processor-power-paper.pdf


seens legit ...
thanks


----------



## FireFox (Mar 18, 2015)

Update

Hy Guys.
Today i want to share with you my First Dual Socket MotherBoard

*Tyan S7010 Dual Sockel 1366 Serverboard *

*In the pic we can see the Twin**: Intel CPU Xeon L5640 6c/12t @ 2.26GHz 60W -5,86 GT/s - SLBV8 *
*and a third: Intel Xeon L5520 4c/8t @ 2.26GHz 60W (CPU Test)*

A Big Big *THANKS* to @krusha03 because he has spent a lot of his time on internet looking for this Motherboard and the processors that today i own, Thanks Bro for all your suggestions, ideas and time that you have dedicated to this Project
Thanks to @Norton and @krusha03 for suggesting the Power Supply 
*The power Supply have been ordered and it should be here in a few days.*

Thanks to @Norton for this suggestion:
*(Worst case you can pick up a cheap dual core chip to do a bios update for the board before installing the hex core ones)*
That is why the third CPU
I am looking for compatible Ram (maybe *ecc ram* could work) and where the hell it will fit this MotherBoard (Case) so all advices are welcome.

Cheers.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 18, 2015)

ECC ram will work (the one i linked for you in PM). it's a server board after all


----------



## FireFox (Mar 18, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> ECC ram will work (the one i linked for you in PM). it's a server board after all


This time i would prefer to buy new Ram
Kingston HyperX Fury


----------



## peche (Mar 18, 2015)

a custom water cooling on that board may like porn to my eyes
tell us more knoxx what are are you going to use fot this evil setup you have there?


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 18, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> This time i would prefer to buy new Ram
> Kingston HyperX Fury


It's a waste of money, but well, it's your money


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 18, 2015)

Knoxx is setting up to challenge my dual 1366. LOL


----------



## FireFox (Mar 18, 2015)

peche said:


> a custom water cooling on that board may like porn to my eyes
> tell us more knoxx what are are you going to use fot this evil setup you have there?


96GB Ram?
Joke.
At the moment i have a lot of stress with this Build and i am not thinking clearly buying here buying there ect ect ect, i need some restto think how it will setup


----------



## FireFox (Mar 18, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Knoxx is setting up to challenge my dual 1366. LOL


I am coming for you


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 18, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I am coming for you


I can oc mine.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 18, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I can oc mine.


i wont challenge you with those but with the E3 - 1240 V2 3.40Ghz turbo Boost 3.80Ghz


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 18, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I can oc mine.


Huh, can you? I was under the impression that the only dual socket 1366 motherboard that can overclock is tge evga sr-2?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 18, 2015)

Modded bios. ='s win


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 18, 2015)

Which board is that, and where are these modded bios files 

Edit: also @Knoxx29 steal some ram from your other machines and fire up that thing already. I am excited to see that board running like it's my own


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 18, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> i wont challenge you with those but with the E3 - 1240 V2 3.40Ghz turbo Boost 3.80Ghz


 3930k 


The board is a Supermicro X8DAL-i and the bios came from [H]. T-ski flashed the board to the modded bios when he had it.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 18, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> 3930k
> 
> 
> The board is a Supermicro X8DAL-i and the bios came from [H]. T-ski flashed the board to the modded bios when he had it.


Ok ok you Win
Any suggestions about a case?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 18, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Ok ok you Win
> Any suggestions about a case?


Is that a eatx board?


----------



## FireFox (Mar 18, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Is that a eatx board?


I thinks so.


----------



## peche (Mar 18, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> 3930k


we have a winner over here!!
nice hardware fellas...


----------



## FireFox (Mar 18, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Which board is that, and where are these modded bios files
> 
> Edit: also @Knoxx29 steal some ram from your other machines and fire up that thing already. I am excited to see that board running like it's my own


I have to wait for the power supply dual 8 connector otherwise I can't do anything and for the ram I don't have to steal it because the computer shop is in front of my house


----------



## FireFox (Mar 19, 2015)

Which Ram would be better:

IBM PC3-10600R 2 GB DDR3 RAM Modul ECC REG 44T1491
                 Or 
Kingston HyperX FURY 8GB Kit (2x4GB) 1333MHz DDR3 CL9 DIMM - Blue (HX313C9FK2/8)


----------



## Norton (Mar 19, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Which Ram would be better:
> 
> IBM PC3-10600R 2 GB DDR3 RAM Modul ECC REG 44T1491
> Or
> Kingston HyperX FURY 8GB Kit (2x4GB) 1333MHz DDR3 CL9 DIMM - Blue (HX313C9FK2/8)



If the board will take regular ram (non ECC) I would go with that since it can be used on your other rigs if you need it for some reason,


----------



## RigRebel (Mar 19, 2015)

Personally,

I love my Seasonic X650 gold. It's rated at 60amps and actually pulls over 70amps in testing. It has a single rail, fully modular, lifetime warranty (I believe) and you can get them now for about $120.00
I got mine for @$225.00 3 years ago so that's a good deal lol.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...escription=seasonic+X650+gold&N=-1&isNodeId=1


Also, you should be looking at this site > http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/page/power 
It's my number one site for PSU info.

Also Their article *"The Anatomy of Switching Power Supplies"* is AWESOME!!
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/anatomy-of-switching-power-supplies/327

Good luck


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 19, 2015)

Knoxx, you can use reg memory. Just look for 3x 2gb triple channel sets.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 19, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Is that a eatx board?





Knoxx29 said:


> I thinks so.


It's actually SSI EEB, but most of the standoffs will work in a E-ATX compatible case (i think 3-4 are gonna miss align which isnt a big deal)



Norton said:


> If the board will take regular ram (non ECC) I would go with that since it can be used on your other rigs if you need it for some reason,



This is absolutely true. But the ECC ram is only like 7 euros a stick


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 24, 2015)

Scored my board.......Supermicro LGA 1366 Xeon Motherboard - MBD-X8STi-B * paid £ 30.00*  ( the_ buy it now _vendor wanted £ 39.00)   30 quid and free delivery 
The Cpu is enroute  Intel Xeon E 5620  * paid  £13.00*  including delivery.

I am selling a Giga GA 880g UD3H and Athlon ii x4 630 as a combo and i think they will cover the £ 43.00.  The board unlocks the L3 cache turning it in to a Phenom spec chip. It will be a good buy for someone, it has certainly served me well.


So.....I should be Xeoning  (new word)  by the weekend.. Wahey  







if anyone (UK) wants a link to vendors please PM


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 24, 2015)

nice going man


----------



## FireFox (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi everybody.
I am build my last Cruncher Machine but unfortunately I have a big problem.
Both socket are working and both cpu are working (I have tested it)
But here it comes the problem, if I install just one cpu the pc work perfectly but after I install the second cpu and i turn on the pc the fans keep running at full load and it doesn't boot.

Does anyone has any idea how could I solve this problem?

Cheers.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 25, 2015)

@TRWOV mentions something page 1. Sorry on my phone.
He refers to Windows server o/s.


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 25, 2015)

Did you populate / seat the RAM correctly? I mean like specified in the manual. I've had boards that needed RAM to be inserted closest as well as farthest from the CPU's. Just my 2 cents. As both CPU's and sockets are working as you said, the problem probably lies somewhere else. Are your BIOS settings correct? I've never experienced this problem but it may be just a simple setting that needs adjusting.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Are you using the E3-1240 V2 CPU'S on that board?
Maximum configuration for those chips is one CPU.
http://ark.intel.com/products/65730/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E3-1240-v2-8M-Cache-3_40-GHz


----------



## peche (Mar 25, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Are you using the E3-1240 V2 CPU'S on that board?
> Maximum configuration for those chips is one CPU.
> http://ark.intel.com/products/65730/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E3-1240-v2-8M-Cache-3_40-GHz


he is using : Intel CPU Xeon L5640
http://ark.intel.com/products/47926/Intel-Xeon-Processor-L5640-12M-Cache-2_26-GHz-5_86-GTs-Intel-QPI
So the problem its somthing on the motherboard im pretty sure, maybe some bios configuration, or a damm jumper...


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks, @peche , those CPU's should definitely work with his MB. Probably some faulty "CPU Configuration" settings in the BIOS. Hope @Knoxx29 can figure it out. Man - look at your credits, there! Are you ready for 100K?


----------



## peche (Mar 25, 2015)

dont know this goal to get 100K has been pretty hard....also im pretty sure that some CPU configuration may help @Knoxx29 i have found this...  http://www.tyan.com/manuals/S7010_Manual_v1.1.pdf


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 25, 2015)

peche said:


> dont know this goal to get 100K has been pretty hard....also im pretty sure that some CPU configuration may help @Knoxx29 i have found this...  http://www.tyan.com/manuals/S7010_Manual_v1.1.pdf


Yes, the S7010 is a real nice board! If @Knoxx29 didn't already check the manual, he should take a look at those BIOS options. Best reset the CMOS (used boards may have incompatible settings), then try the usual troubleshooting (1 CPU, 1 RAM module, onboard VGA only, no expansion cards/peripherals, then try again with 2 CPU's. See if any RAM modules are faulty/unsupported). Check full EPS power is connected. Good luck!


----------



## peche (Mar 25, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Yes, the S7010 is a real nice board! If @Knoxx29 didn't already check the manual, he should take a look at those BIOS options. Best reset the CMOS, then try the usual troubleshooting (1 CPU, 1 RAM module, onboard VGA only, no expansion cards/peripherals, then try again with 2 CPU's. See if any RAM modules are faulty/unsupported). Check full EPS power is connected. Good luck!


im afraid that our good friend knoxx is already sleeping ...!


Spoiler: germany time



http://www.worldtimeserver.com/current_time_in_DE.aspx


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 25, 2015)

Looks like he is...  It's 4:34am, after all. Probably isn't on vacation, poor guy  Hope he can solve the problem!


----------



## peche (Mar 25, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Looks like he is...  It's 4:34am, after all. Probably isn't on vacation, poor guy  Hope he can solve the problem!


im pretty sure that tomorow our great friend will come up with a final solution!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 25, 2015)

Badgers are ready and waiting to help.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't get the dual socket motherboard to work with both processors but just with one
Last night was a nightmare, I went in bet at 3:30 am and didn't solve the problem.

Note: the dual socket motherboard is running but just with one cpu


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey knoxx did you try  running the board with 1 cpu in either socket? To make sure that the both sockets are running working. Also what's the bios version, maybe update the bios to the newest available and reset it to default settings with one cpu and add the 2nd one. Both 8 pin eps 12v are plugged right?


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 25, 2015)

Edit I just read the previous post that you tried both cpus and sockets. Also as @Heaven7 try running each cpu with just 1 stick of ram. Namely 2 sticks that you are sure to be working by having them tested with 1 cpu first


----------



## FireFox (Mar 25, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Hey knoxx did you try  running the board with 1 cpu in either socket? To make sure that the both sockets are running working. Also what's the bios version, maybe update the bios to the newest available and reset it to default settings with one cpu and add the 2nd one. Both 8 pin eps 12v are plugged right?


So here is what I did:
cpu 1 tested on both socket and worked, cpu 2 tested on both socket and worked, the bios version that I have installed is 3.01, I downloaded the bios 3.02 and 3.03 but when I try to installed it says that it's not compatible 


I did try 2 sticks Ram that works.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 25, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> So here is what I did:
> cpu 1 tested on both socket and worked, cpu 2 tested on both socket and worked, the bios version that I have installed is 3.01, I downloaded the bios 3.02 and 3.03 but when I try to installed it says that it's not compatible View attachment 63648
> I did try 2 sticks Ram that works.


I think you need to flash it in dos. It's really simple you just need rufus. Check here how to do it

http://www.howtogeek.com/136987/how-to-create-a-bootable-dos-usb-drive/

Also i see v302 has this
- Microcode Update :
  1. Nehalem-EP(D0) 
  2. Westmere-E(B1) 

So it may be that you need 302 or 303 (install 303 as that is the newest) to have the board running in dual cpu mode


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 25, 2015)

It might be the placement of the ram that is preventing it from booting with both CPU's in place.
Peche posted a link to the manual, it might be of some help.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 25, 2015)

I know what I will do, because when I try to install the bios and failed it says that the windows version is not compatible I will try to install another windows version.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 25, 2015)

I am reading you need Ultimate.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 25, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I know what I will do, because when I try to install the bios and failed it says that the windows version is not compatible I will try to install another windows version.


Knoxx you need DOS man. Read my previous post


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 25, 2015)

I was wondering if Server edition would be better suited?
Only issue is the product key, the ISO is easy to get.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 25, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I know what I will do, because when I try to install the bios and failed it says that the windows version is not compatible I will try to install another windows version.





CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I am reading you need Ultimate.





Caring1 said:


> I was wondering if Server edition would be better suited?
> Only issue is the product key, the ISO is easy to get.


For flashing with the build in utility you will need dos.... You need to use Dos.... Use Dos.... Dos... ashahjhsjh.....


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 25, 2015)

brilliant gif Dude.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 25, 2015)

looooook,   2 days early,



 

I want my chip


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 25, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> looooook,   2 days early,
> 
> View attachment 63653
> 
> I want my chip


Why are your pants down? what where you doing before the postman delivered the package?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 25, 2015)

i have "trouser falling down syndrome" my wife will confirm this.
More to the point what was i doing after he'd been with my new package. 

This was parcel delivery, our postman (Adrian ) wont be here for another 10 minutes, with luck he will have the CPU.

Oh YEAH.....





EDIT...Adrian went straight past..........bollox.........fingers crossed for tmrw.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 25, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Knoxx you need DOS man. Read my previous post


Talk to me about DOS is like talking to a Donkey and maybe a Donkey would understand better DOS than me
I will try installing Windows XP and than try the bios update and if it doesn't work tomorrow morning I will bring the motherboard to the Pc shop, I was talking with them about the problem and they told me to bring it.


----------



## Norton (Mar 25, 2015)

1) install Ubuntu or Mint
2) crunch
3) $$$ profit


----------



## peche (Mar 25, 2015)

Norton said:


> 1) install Ubuntu or Mint


also with linux slax can possible right? the portable one?



Norton said:


> 3) $$$ profit


 profit?

Regards,


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 25, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Talk to me about DOS is like talking to a Donkey and maybe a Donkey would understand better DOS than me
> I will try installing Windows XP and than try the bios update and if it doesn't work tomorrow morning I will bring the motherboard to the Pc shop, I was talking with them about the problem and they told me to bring it.


Follow the guide I posted earlier to make a bootable usb drive and copy all the files from the zip on that usb as well. Restart the pc, choose to boot from usb. Once booted type "dir". This will list the content of the boot drive. Hopefully this is your usb and the bios files. There is a bat file called "flash" which probably has all the commands in there and will flash the bios automatically.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 25, 2015)

Norton said:


> 1) install Ubuntu or Mint
> 2) crunch
> 3) $$$ profit


Problem is he can't boot with 2 cpus


----------



## Norton (Mar 25, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Problem is he can't boot with 2 cpus



He seemed to say he was also having issues with compatibility with a version of windows? If this is the case then Linux would be a good option.

I agree that DOS on a flash drive should be best for a bios update.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 25, 2015)

Norton said:


> He seemed to say he was also having issues with compatibility with a version of windows? If this is the case then Linux would be a good option.
> 
> I agree that DOS on a flash drive should be best for a bios update.


Just read 1 page back and specifically this and this. It's because the flash program didnt run in windows.

@Knoxx29 i was right all the commands are embeded in the "flash.bat" file. So just plug in a USB, make a free dos bootable, boot from usb. Go to usb root directory and type flash or alternatively TFlash 7010V303.ROM /P /B /N /C /REBOOT

It's that easy


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 25, 2015)

This utility always worked great for me to flash. Pack your flash.bat as well as the new BIOS onto your USB stick, and then follow @krusha03 's accurate advice. As for windows, you'll need either the Enterprise or Ultimate edition to run 2 processors. Thanks, @CAPSLOCKSTUCK , I totally forgot about that!


----------



## peche (Mar 26, 2015)

ptrtty nice utility


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 26, 2015)

THUGXEON     is nearly alive





Intel Xeon E5620  quad core 2.4 ghz stock ( 2.66 boost) with H/T
Supermicro x8STi rev2.0
4gb Kingston 1066


EDIT.......for a quick update,
all running sweet, great to see 8 threads on task manager.
Ran P95 for an hour   69 degrees tops. I need to put a permanent fan on the southbridge though.
Driver booster has found 14 extremely outdated drivers and is updating them now.
Turboboost is upping the multi to x 19 so it's 2.5ghz on boost not 2.66 , i havent spent much time in the BIOS so there is probably a fix there.
Reboot time


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 26, 2015)

Looks nice @CAPSLOCKSTUCK


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 26, 2015)

@krusha03 In time it may look better, bit ghetto at the moment hence the name (thankyou @SirKeldon ).

Still mulling over ideas for a case, i have a couple here i could use but my craft skills are urging me to do something a bit different. I expect it will reside on that kitchen tray a while longer 'til i think of something.

My pc in a winebox looks so nice i may go the wooden route again though "treadplate" is a material i am familiar with






 and has looked great in other things i have done........yes i have treadplate in my sitting room !
A cruncher in an uncrunchable box.......maybe.

I dont think, on 1st inspection, that i will get much out of this board but that was never the point. It is a cheap build giving me 8 threads.

Here is a breakdown of the cost, i have rounded up, some parts i already had so it is difficult to quantify exactly however i have gone to ebay as a guide.
Those in red i have bought.

CPU           . £ 14.00
MOBO      . £ 30.00
hdd            £ 25.00     buy it now ebay   2nd user
RAM          £  10.00    buy it now ebay   2nd user
Psu            £ 40.00    cconline     new.
cooler            ?         could use stock

£ 120.00 so far but as i am reusing a hdd RAM and PSU i have only spent £ 44


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 27, 2015)

ThugXeon  doing  IT.





Should i be concerned about the temp difference across the the cores ?  maybe misapplication of TMI ?

 Thoughts on temps please.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Seems normal to me, seeing a few degrees difference across cores doesn't worry me.


----------



## peche (Mar 28, 2015)

nice!!!


----------



## FireFox (Mar 28, 2015)

_*Update*_

*Hi Guys.*

I know that i am a little late with the update but i have had some problems with one *pin *on one of the socket but finally it was repaired 2 days ago, after that i have had problems with the GHz, the processors were running at *1600,1GHz* instead *2,26GHz* but i have solved the problem last night and after 2 day of stress and going
to sleep at 3 a.m for 2 days in a row now i am proud to tell you that finally the:
*Tyan S7010 Dual Sockel 1366 Serverboard +The Twin  Intel CPU Xeon L5640 6c/12t @ 2.26GHz 60W -5,86 GT/s - SLBV8 *are running.

Here is a pic of Boinc running + temperatures and speed.
In a week or less i will be posting the power consumption.





i still dont have a case but next week i will buy the Fractal Desing Core 3500W.


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 28, 2015)

Great to see you're back in Business! Very nice setup, nice board. Tyan is the way to go  Also, temps are real good. You'll make great progress with this machine, no doubt.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 28, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Great to see you're back in Business! Very nice setup, nice board. Tyan is the way to go  Also, temps are real good. You'll make great progress with this machine, no doubt.


Thanks Bro
The only thing that i don't understand is why the cpus are running at 2.26GHz 
instead2.28GHz


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 28, 2015)

They should run at 2.8 GHz, which is their Turbo speed. For this to work, you'll need to check if any settings regarding power/energy saving are active. Check your BIOS first for any of these and set them to maximum / disable any throttling or power saving features. If it still won't work, check the "Power Options" feature in Windows' control panel and see that the performance plan is set to maximum/high performance (i.e "Hoechstleistung" in german ).


----------



## FireFox (Mar 28, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> see that the performance plan is set to maximum/high performance


It's set to balance.


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 28, 2015)

Alright - change it to high, reboot and see.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 28, 2015)

Before I reboot, I want to ask, should I been changing something here?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 28, 2015)

@Heaven7   answering knoxxys question  may explain why ThugXeon will only go to multi x19 and not x20 on boost ( stock is x 18  2.4ghz) i thought i had done everything and was starting to think  x19 was it  I have just shut it down to remove the gpu and W 7 has decided to install 189 updates .................it might be a long night.


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 28, 2015)

Looks OK, @Knoxx29 , default values, leave 'em alone. Try within Windows and let me know if it worked! 
@CAPSLOCKSTUCK , hang in there!  While you're at it installing those updates, don't forget the clocks go forward one hour tonight, so it might take even longer...


----------



## FireFox (Mar 29, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Try within Windows and let me know if it worked!


Well I have tried what you suggested me but it didn't work


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 29, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Looks OK, @Knoxx29 , default values, leave 'em alone. Try within Windows and let me know if it worked!
> @CAPSLOCKSTUCK , hang in there!  While you're at it installing those updates, don't forget the clocks go forward one hour tonight, so it might take even longer...




I can wait, Lee Mack is on the telly, he is outrageous, and my wife is drunk....... which is even funnier


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 29, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Before I reboot, I want to ask, should I been changing something here?
> View attachment 63713


Hey try changing that Ratio CMOS Settings to a higher value and see if something happens. Leave turbo enabled but you can disable speed step to prevent the CPUs from downcloacking (the shouldnt when under load but just in case)


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 29, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I can wait, Lee Mack is on the telly, he is outrageous, and my wife is drunk....... which is even funnier


Looks like she will be sleeping on the floor tonight...


----------



## FireFox (Mar 29, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> try changing that Ratio CMOS Settings to a higher value


17x is the maximum value.
I will try tomorrow becasue I have rebooted twice and my girlfriend was sleeping and everytime I reboot it sounds like 2 turbines for the first 4 second, so in order to avoid to sleep outside tonight better if I don't continue rebooting


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 29, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> 17x is the maximum value.


Yes, this is no "CPU ratio" or overclocking setting. The S7010 is a server board. Your MB and mine have exactly the same AMI BIOS. I left those settings as they were, just checked that SpeedStep and TurboTech were enabled. Got the stock speed and a simple change in the Power Settings got me the turbo speed. 


Knoxx29 said:


> I have rebooted twice and my girlfriend was sleeping and everytime I reboot it sounds like 2 turbines for the first 4 second, so in order to avoid to sleep outside tonight better if I don't continue rebooting


Don't give up! It's not so bad outside. Almost 7 degrees!  Anyway, good luck tomorrow.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 29, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> 17x is the maximum value.
> I will try tomorrow becasue I have rebooted twice and my girlfriend was sleeping and everytime I reboot it sounds like 2 turbines for the first 4 second, so in order to avoid to sleep outside tonight better if I don't continue rebooting


You can try throttlestop from within windows. They should run at 2533MHz with turbo boost on oh yeah and I forgot



Knoxx29 said:


> _*Update*_
> 
> *Hi Guys.*
> 
> ...










Heaven7 said:


> Yes, this is no "CPU ratio" or overclocking setting. The S7010 is a server board. Your MB and mine have exactly the same AMI BIOS. I left those settings as they were, just checked that SpeedStep and TurboTech were enabled. Got the stock speed and a simple change in the Power Settings got me the turbo speed.


Since you have the same board i guess i can ask you too. there is no way in forcing the turbo boost limit, the power limit or blck clock right? just wondering


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 29, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> You can try throttlestop from within windows. They should run at *2533MHz* with turbo boost on


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 29, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


>


That is if 1 or 2 cores are running. Turbo step is gradual. For this cpu its 2800 MHz (1 or 2 cores), 2667 MHz (3 or 4 cores), 2533 MHz (5 or 6 cores)


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 29, 2015)

@krusha03  might that be the limitation on mine then do you think?     If i disable a core or 2  then it would go to x20 ?. but on 4 cores x 19 would be tops ?


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 29, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> That is if 1 or 2 cores are running. Turbo step is gradual. For this cpu its 2800 MHz (1 or 2 cores), 2667 MHz (3 or 4 cores), 2533 MHz (5 or 6 cores)


Thanks for clearing that up for me. Let's hope @Knoxx29 can get it to work!


krusha03 said:


> Since you have the same board i guess i can ask you too. there is no way in forcing the turbo boost limit, the power limit or blck clock right? just wondering


Not the same board, but same BIOS. I've never fooled around with overclocking those Xeons, there are ways I read about by changing some "internal clock", could be the blck clock you mentioned, but don't ask me how it's done. For myself, I'm happy with running it within its designed limits, but some more speed can never hurt, right?


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 29, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @krusha03  might that be the limitation on mine then do you think?     If i disable a core or 2  then it would go to x20 ?. but on 4 cores x 19 would be tops ?


For your cpu  the turbo frequency  is 2667 MHz (1 or 2 cores) and 2533 MHz (3 or 4 cores) so your system is working fine. There is no logic in disabling 2 cores to get 133MHz more 



Heaven7 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up for me. Let's hope @Knoxx29 can get it to work!
> 
> Not the same board, but same BIOS. I've never fooled around with overclocking those Xeons, there are ways I read about by changing some "internal clock", could be the blck clock you mentioned, but don't ask me how it's done. For myself, I'm happy with running it within its designed limits, but some more speed can never hurt, right?


Sorry it's getting late. Same bios is what i meant  Internal clock is the blck or fsb


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 29, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> For your cpu the turbo frequency is 2667 MHz (1 or 2 cores) and 2533 MHz (3 or 4 cores) so your system is working fine. There is no logic in disabling 2 cores to get 133MHz more



Absolutely.... thankyou.

The boost from 2.4 to 2.533 comes with a 10w increase in wattage so the benefit of_ any_ boost is questionable.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't see boost speeds in mine either. Turn of all the PM and throttling stuff off and let it eat.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 29, 2015)

According to what I have found on Internet it seems that more cores are running and less the turbo boost speeds increase and what @krusha03 said it makes sense.

@krusha03 said:
(That is if 1 or 2 cores are running. Turbo step is gradual. For this cpu its 2800 MHz (1 or 2 cores), 2667 MHz (3 or 4 cores), 2533 MHz (5 or 6 cores)

If I am not wrong when I was running just one cpu the turbo boost was working but I can't confirm that 100% becasue it was late and I was tired (maybe i have had an
hallucination)

Can someone running dual CPU's confirm that?

Here are some pics of what I have found on Internet:


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 29, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> According to what I have found on Internet it seems that more cores are running and less the turbo boost speeds increase and what @krusha03 said it makes sense.
> 
> @krusha03 said:
> (That is if 1 or 2 cores are running. Turbo step is gradual. For this cpu its 2800 MHz (1 or 2 cores), 2667 MHz (3 or 4 cores), 2533 MHz (5 or 6 cores)
> ...


Did you try Throttlestop? Also it can be that at full load due to the low TDP of the CPUs you are already at the limit and turbo boost doesnt happen. I think your trade-off now is running it at TDP of 60W at 2.26GHz or increase the power limit (and power consumption) to get the extra 266 MHz


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 29, 2015)

Reread my last post. The one just before your last post Knoxx


----------



## FireFox (Mar 29, 2015)

I will do the @ThE_MaD_ShOt's suggestions.
It's running fine so better no mess with it


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 30, 2015)

Progress


----------



## FireFox (Mar 30, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Progress
> 
> View attachment 63736


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 30, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Progress
> 
> View attachment 63736


Nice going man. You should also try out this awesome thing called printscreen... just saying "P


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 30, 2015)

It is a different pc to the one i waste most of my time on.  and i dont log onto TPU with it.







the laptop is just out of shot as is Winebox .      hahahaha.  Thats just one room


----------



## FireFox (Apr 1, 2015)

*Update + I need Help*.

*Hi Guys..*

A few days ago i have finished my 2P Build, today i have tested the Power consumption and i have been shocked,* 200W* is using this Build,
why and how i dont know and i haven't found a logical answer.
_*The Cpu's are: 2 x Xeon L5640, running at 2.26GHz,* _no fans running and just a 2.5 HDD + an Evga 610, the first thing that came into my mind to drop some watts was to remove some ram sticks and so i did, 6 ram sticks were installed and i have removed 4 and watts dropped from 200W to 190W,
now i am trying to used the integrated gpu as @krusha03 suggested me but for some reason i dont get it to work and here is where i need help, in the bios i dont find any option where i can enable the integrated gpu, *( Motherboard: Tyan s7010)* as i have said this build was finished a few days ago, i did install the OS but i didn't do any updates (could be that a problem?)
does someone has any idea how to solve this problem?

My question is:
how can be possible that a *Xeon E3-1240 V2 3.4GHz turbo boost 3.8GHz 69W* is using less power than a _* Xeon L5640, running at 2.26GHz 60W*_?

Cheers


----------



## peche (Apr 1, 2015)

knoxx take a look:
http://www.tyan.com/support_download_drivers.aspx?model=S.S7010

this:
2011/03/24Aspeed_AST2050_VGA_Windows_32-64
OS: Windows XP 32-bit / Windows XP 64-bit / Windows 2003 32-bit / Windows 2003 64-bit / Windows 2008 32-bit / Windows 2008 64-bit / Windows 2008 R2 64-bit / Windows Server 2003 R2 64-bit / 
Version: v0.92.02Aspeed AST2050 VGA Driver 

Note: Not all OS’s that are listed as supported by this VGA driver will be supported for your particular motherboard. Check with TYAN technical support for the latest supported OS’s for your motherboard


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 1, 2015)

I am almost wrong but the 60w is for normal operation and you are 24/7 at full load.  Hope you find the power bug.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 1, 2015)

mjkmike said:


> I am almost wrong but the 60w is for normal operation and you are 24/7 at full load.  Hope you find the power bug.


Agree but belive me the V2 use less power and are at full load and 3.8GHz, can you explain me that?


----------



## peche (Apr 1, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Agree but belive me the V2 use less power and are at full load and 3.8GHz, can you explain me that?


old technologies VS new architecture, 


There are several facts about power consumption between processors, 

Intel Xeon L5640:                                                                                 Xeon e3-1230v2        Result:
More l3 cache                                                         12 MB            vs    8 MB                         50% more l3 cache; more data can be stored in the l3 cache for quick access later
Significantly better performance per dollar           8.98 pt/$         vs                                    6.07 pt/$    Around 50% better performance per dollar
Supports more CPUs in SMP configuration           2                      vs    1                             Twice as many CPUs in SMP configuration
Supports more RAM                                              294,912 MB     vs    32,768 MB               Supports 9x more RAM
Better overclocked clock speed (Air)                     3.98 GHz          vs    3.65 GHz                 Around 10% better overclocked clock speed (Air)
Higher Maximum Operating Temperature            69.4 °C             vs     65.8 °C                   More than 5% higher Maximum Operating Temperature
Slightly more l2 cache per core                             0.33 MB/core   vs     0.25 MB/core         Around 35% 


Intel  Xeon e3-1230v2 :                                                                                         Xeon L5640:          Result:
Significantly higher clock speed                                               3.3 GHz         vs    2.26 GHz               More than 45% higher clock speed
Significantly higher turbo clock speed                                     3.7 GHz         vs    2.8 GHz                  More than 30% higher turbo clock speed
Significantly better PassMark (Single core) score                    1,945             vs    1,063                      Around 85% better PassMark (Single core) score
Newer manufacturing process                                                 22 nm            vs    32 nm                    A newer manufacturing process allows for a more powerful, yet cooler running processor
Newer                                                                                      May, 2012      vs    Mar, 2010              Release date over 2 years later
Better PassMark score                                                             8,890              vs    6,837                     More than 30% better PassMark score
Significantly better overclocked clock speed (Water)             3.3 GHz          vs    2.27 GHz               More than 45% better overclocked clock speed (Water)
Slightly better performance per watt                                      19.81 pt/W     vs    17.52 pt/W           Around 15% better performance per watt


----------



## FireFox (Apr 1, 2015)

Update.
I have got the system to drop some watts, from 200W it dropped to 184W as I said before removing 4 ram stick and now I got it work with the integrated vga, I don't know if replacing the stock coolers it will help to drop some watts, maybe yes maybe no, I have in mind to get 2 X Cooler master hyper 212x.
Tomorrow I will update once again.
If someone has a better idea just post it.
Cheers.


----------



## peche (Apr 1, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I got it work with the integrated vga,


tell us more...!



Knoxx29 said:


> I don't know if replacing the stock coolers it will help to drop some watts, maybe yes maybe no, I have in mind to get 2 X Cooler master hyper 212x.


pretty sure that they will ....


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Update.
> I have got the system to drop some watts, from 200W it dropped to 184W as I said before removing 4 ram stick and now I got it work with the integrated vga, I don't know if replacing the stock coolers it will help to drop some watts, maybe yes maybe no, I have in mind to get 2 X Cooler master hyper 212x.



Simple thing to remember is heat is power, keep it cool and you could save on consumption, as long as the new fans don't use up the extra.


----------



## krusha03 (Apr 2, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Update.
> I have got the system to drop some watts, from 200W it dropped to 184W as I said before removing 4 ram stick and now I got it work with the integrated vga, I don't know if replacing the stock coolers it will help to drop some watts, maybe yes maybe no, I have in mind to get 2 X Cooler master hyper 212x.
> Tomorrow I will update once again.
> If someone has a better idea just post it.
> Cheers.


I don't think it will make much of a difference but what you can do is check both fans and see what they are rated at. Also as far as I know to get optimal ppd for 12 threads you need about 3 Gb ram. Finally I have no idea if things like disabling the raid controller, audio card etc in the bios actually would reduce the power consumption as well but it's worth to try. In all honestly I expected about 160-170w but it seems that all the extra things on the the board add up.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 2, 2015)

i have been reading that the mobo itself can use 50 - 80 w depending on the spec...........does that sound right?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 3, 2015)

Just trying to finalize the dimensions of the thuggish box i will be building for ThugXeon and a thought crossed my mind.......Could i install a laptop size hdd  (2.5 inch)
install o/s and crunch with it.
 I cant foresee any problems, just want a bit of reassurance before i butcherize the laptop.


----------



## krusha03 (Apr 3, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Just trying to finalize the dimensions of the thuggish box i will be building for ThugXeon and a thought crossed my mind.......Could i install a laptop size hdd  (2.5 inch)
> install o/s and crunch with it.
> I cant foresee any problems, just want a bit of reassurance before i butcherize the laptop.


sure why the hell not


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 3, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> sure why the hell not




thankyou..........hand me my butcherizing tools and away we go.  Nice one @krusha03 thanks for the quick response.


----------



## Norton (Apr 3, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Just trying to finalize the dimensions of the thuggish box i will be building for ThugXeon and a thought crossed my mind.......Could i install a laptop size hdd  (2.5 inch)
> install o/s and crunch with it.
> I cant foresee any problems, just want a bit of reassurance before i butcherize the laptop.



I switched to 2.5" drives on most of my crunchers a while ago and have had no issues with them (knocks wood)


----------



## FireFox (Apr 3, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Also as far as I know to get optimal ppd for 12 threads you need about 3 Gb ram


You mean 3GB for both CPU's or 3GB for ech one?


----------



## krusha03 (Apr 3, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> You mean 3GB for both CPU's or 3GB for ech one?



Per CPU. Actually i got that wrong, according, should be even 4GB for 12 threads according to this:



[Ion] said:


> In an attempt to make it easier for new members to find all of the resources they need for WCG, I'm consolidating them all into one place.
> *Crunching Tips (from RAMMIE's post) (Edited by Ion to reflect changes)*:
> 1 A dedicated cruncher doesn't need more than 2GB or 4GB of RAM.1 stick is best.The single channel penalty is easy to make up with increased CPU clocks.CPU speed rules in these projects.  My personal rule is to go with at least X/3 GB of RAM, where X is the number of threads the CPU(s) in your rig has.  While you can go lower, it isn't recommended.  2GB of RAM is fine for a four-thread cruncher (Pentium, i3, Phenom II X4, etc) but 4GB is better suited for 8-thread machines (AMD FX-8, Intel Core i7)
> 2 Timings and RAM speed don't matter much.  Again go for CPU speed.
> ...



But in reality i would say just monitor your memory usage


----------



## FireFox (Apr 3, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> But in reality i would say just monitor your memory usage


Memory usage is 3.8GB.


----------



## krusha03 (Apr 3, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Memory usage is 3.8GB.


from 4GB installed? then you may need more


----------



## FireFox (Apr 3, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> from 4GB installed? then you may need more


My mistake, I was using 2GB per cpu but I have added 2GB more so 4GB per cpu total 8GB.


----------



## FireFox (May 17, 2015)

*Update 0*

*Hi Guys.*
 It has been a while since my last update *(**Mar 28, 2015 at 11:08 PM)* but Today i am back

Going Back to the Past, My first Post was about my First *Cruncher Machine*, it was this one:


*Hardwares: * *  Pic 2 * *  Pic 1  * * Pic 3*
    

One Month Later the *Motherboard* and the* Processor *that i had on the* AMD* Cruncher Machine were Replaced with those one here:

  

Note: *Ram, Hdd and Power Supply* are the same that were on the *AMD Machine*. 
I dint take any Pic from the new Hardwares mounted on the Cooler Master Case becasue the Amd and the Xeon Machine were almost the same.

I hope you Enjoy this Short Update


----------



## FireFox (May 17, 2015)

*Update 1 *

Moving Back to the Present.

I have Builded a second *Xeon Machine*  i never did and update or posted any pic, Maybe i was too Lazy
but now its time to show you it

*Ladies and Gentlemen* i am proud to present you my second* Xeon Machine*:


          


Another Short Update


----------



## FireFox (May 17, 2015)

*update 2*

I know many of you remember my first *2P Machine*
*Tyan S7010 Dual Sockel 1366 Serverboard +The Twin Intel CPU Xeon L5640 6c/12t @ 2.26GHz 60W -5,86 GT/s - SLBV8*

Just in case you dont remember it here is a Pic

 

It was running on the table becasue i didnt have a case for it, but today i want to show you how nice it 
looks in a Case and after i have replaced the Coolers


----------



## FireFox (May 17, 2015)

*Update 3*

The Show is not Over

*Now it is time to Present you my Second 2P Machine*:

*Tadaaaaa
Tyan S7012 Dual Sockel 1366 Serverboard +The Twin Intel CPU Xeon L5640 6c/12t @ 2.26GHz 60W -5,86 GT/s - SLBV8*

This *Xeon Machine* is identical to the First *2P Machine* unlike the model, *Tyan s7010 and Tyan **s7012*

So here are some Pics:

Processors*: Xeon L5640 6c/12t @ 2.26GHz 60W  + Mounting Coolers*


 

 


*Running on the Table*


----------



## FireFox (May 17, 2015)

*Pre update 4 *
This* update* is Specially for @Heaven7 

*What is in the Box?*

*Surprise*

*I will let you know Soon *

*For the moment Enjoy Just Watching the Box*


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 17, 2015)




----------



## FireFox (May 17, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


>



@Heaven7  Vs               @Knoxx29


----------



## peche (May 18, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


>


the forgotten case!
whenn are you going to tell the history behind it?
nice update on this thread!
Regards


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 18, 2015)

peche said:


> whenn are you going to tell the history behind it?



@Knoxx29 

i want to hear a bit more about the box........


----------



## FireFox (May 18, 2015)

peche said:


> the forgotten case!
> whenn are you going to tell the history behind it?


The Unsolved Mystery


----------



## peche (May 18, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> The Unsolved Mystery


----------



## Heaven7 (May 18, 2015)

You couldn't... you wouldn't... you didn't... you haven't... you just not might have... ..... ......
*OMG!!!* 
I don't believe it!!! The very first *SECOND* I saw that box I knew what was going on! This one look familiar???






It looks like @CAPSLOCKSTUCK already knows what's inside... Dude, might he be your "friend" we talked about in conversation? 
I certainly didn't expect *THIS* when logging on tonight - I don't know what to say! 

Just three things I can say for now: "", "" and "" !
Man, this competition is getting more serious than I could have imagined. Still at quite a loss for words, let me congratulate you on that purchase. I'm sure you followed how well it did for my scores - still, I cant, I don't, I refuse to believeeeee.... 
So then, man - BRING IT ON! 

I'm looking forward to having some "nicely competitive" chat about this... Congratulations once again - We will meet again - please be gentle! 
Heaven7.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 18, 2015)

Im sorry, I am laughing , i just cant stop laughing, laughing so so much. I need to stop to breathe.

@Knoxx29   youdaman , my "secret" friend. (former)
@Heaven7  youdadude 



EDIT....still laughing
EDIT  14 hrs later.....still laughing
EDIT   22 hrs later my ribs hurt


----------



## FireFox (May 18, 2015)

@Heaven7 
Dont you have somenthing similar to this?


----------



## Heaven7 (May 18, 2015)

Hmmm... quite. It looks like your model is using 6 counter-rotating 40mm UltraFlo's per side instead of my 2x 80mm ones. Looking awesome! Probably a little less noisy as well.  It also appears you are using a different backplane, since your fan connectors are plugged into the nodes themselves. What kind of system did you get anyway? RAM modules are different, and the PSUs as well. It can't be any improved model right? Please tell me it is far inferior!!!  More pics, please!


----------



## FireFox (May 23, 2015)

*Pre update 4 - Chapter 1.*
*Coming Soon *


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 23, 2015)

@Knoxx29 ...........uh oh ....what have you done this time?


----------



## FireFox (May 23, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @Knoxx29 ...........uh oh ....what have you done this time?


I am getting ready for the Challenge


----------



## Heaven7 (May 23, 2015)

Hmmm!
Nice boxes, dude! 
What are you up to now  I hope you're enjoying the cool weather we're having right now - it's ideal for crunching! 
Enjoy sitting on those boxes in the meantime (you've got 2 days left being ahead of me)


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 23, 2015)

Look out, look out theres a knoxxy about


----------



## Heaven7 (May 23, 2015)

Boxxy stuff, dude!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 26, 2015)

It is with great sadness that i write to report the sudden and untimely death of ThugXeon..

During a short period of time  ( two months) ThugXeon achieved many successes, crunching http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/ , merrily without a hiccup or murmur, spreading joy and happiness around my house everytime my Wife saw and heard his spinning fans and the joyful oooh's and aaaaah's expressed by visitors wanting to know more.

Thugs death has cast a  shadow over my normally happy corner of the kitchen.

However.

It seems i bought from an excellent supplier who despite selling me the mobo cheap has already sent me a replacement under RMA, a 6 months return to base warranty on 2nd user grossly discounted components, excellent.
I fear that the cpu may have copped it along with the board   XEON E5620 and Supermicro X8STi

So as a precautionary measure i just bagged a  XEON X 5650  at in incredible price       6 cores at a boost speed of 3.0 ghz

BIG HUGS to @dorsetknob for finding the 6 core

Ho Hum every cloud has a silver lining


----------



## dorsetknob (May 26, 2015)

R I P  ThugXeon

I'M Sure @CAPSLOCKSTUCK is Ghetto Building you a Coffin as we speak


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 26, 2015)

ThugXeon will go to the ball






http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...llenge-official-planning-thread.212433/page-4


----------



## dorsetknob (May 26, 2015)

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK

may i humbly name  FrankenThugXeon


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 26, 2015)

out of respect to @SirKeldon the original name must stand i think,

by the time i actually finish making a case for it Franken something could well be more appropriate, such as  "WhataFrankenMess"


----------



## dorsetknob (May 26, 2015)

Ah and there was me feeling quite 
*Burke and Hare *


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 27, 2015)

It took 39 minutes from signing for the delivery to this














crunching on 12 threads at 2.8ghz, you can tell how excited i was from the pics



LONG LIVE THUGXEON 


silly me....forgot to put the HD 5770 in.


----------



## FireFox (May 27, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> It took 39 minutes from signing for the delivery to this


I hate you
I have gotten delivered my 4P Server 12 days ago and until today unfortunately it's not working due to psu's noise
and you after a few minutes that got your CPU delivered is already working

Ps. Well done Bro


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 27, 2015)

Spoiler



I would have been quicker but i tested two PSU's


----------



## FireFox (May 27, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I would have been quicker but i tested two PSU's


Sorry but



My Psu's Server Makes a lot of Noise


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 27, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Sorry but
> View attachment 65179
> My Psu's Server Makes a lot of Noise



Shall i call my friend for some advice for you?


----------



## FireFox (May 27, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Shall i call my friend for some advice for you?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 27, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> silly me....forgot to put the HD 5770 in


Why?  In a crunching rig, all it does is idle, which is 17 watts wasted.  That built in G200 with 16MB DDR2 has to be fun though.
Secondly, I think you're hurting your performance with only 2GB of RAM, especially under Windows.  You have 12 threads.  I've run 8 threads - of FAAH - with 2GB's on Linux (and I knew that I was only going to be running FAAH), but you should probably be closer to 6GB.  I see that it says 1.72GB used, but I'd like to see what happens to that if you added more RAM.  The accepted "norm" around here has been .5GB/thread.  It's even higher if you're running lots of CEP and OET.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 27, 2015)

Im juggling 2 pc builds at the moment,sharing 4gb between them i have 8gb on order. Ultimately Thug will have 4gb.
The 5770 is in for playing purposes and i mean playing around purposes. Just for a bit of benching and comparison with my other cpus and gpus.
im actually feeling quite scientific.


_ @thebluebumblebee    I'd like to see what happens to that if you added more RAM_
I shall put the other spare 2gb ram in now and then try with with 2x 4gb when it arrives


With 4gb of ram installed task manager shows 2.1gb usage, that is with WCG running, task manager and HWMon.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 30, 2015)

ThugXeon started crying this morning.......a loud buzzer was sounding.......shit   92 degrees, turned it off quick as you like.

Look what had happened



 

i havent touched the pc and i dont think i overtightened it, inside is a metal threaded reciever to take the screw which in theory cant break



 

i had a spare which i have now installed

from 92 deg to 57 on full load    phew, i,m glad the alarm sounded.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 5, 2015)

6 h/t cores at 3.9 ghz......not bad for a cheap chip.. (and a cheap board, oh....and cheap ram) +12mb cache


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 5, 2015)

Looks nice and impressive


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 6, 2015)

Hey @CAPSLOCKSTUCK , we have an app for that: http://www.techpowerup.com/tpucapture/


----------



## FireFox (Jun 6, 2015)

*This is not an Update but an 
(announcement.)*

Here is my 4P Machine:



I have been working hard to get it ready for the Challenge, I have bought this Machine working perfectly but due the noise i couldn't run it, that's why i have done some improvements, modifications and upgrades
 (*I will explain that later*) and it tooks me more than 1 month before I have found a solution to make the Machine to run silent as a fly.
*
More details, info and Pics Soon.

P.s Don't ask about the Blue Fans *


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 6, 2015)

@Knoxx29  whats the story with the blue fans?


----------



## FireFox (Jun 6, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @Knoxx29  whats the story with the blue fans?


I will explain that when I update the thread.
You know how many headaches I had and how many nights going bed late because that Machine

Btw I said dont ask about it


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 6, 2015)

Feel the Xeon power





see the Xeon lights (all night !!)


----------



## Norton (Jun 6, 2015)

Nice! 



Knoxx29 said:


> *P.s Don't ask about the Blue Fans *



What's the deal with the blue fans? *

*c'mon- it's like telling a kid *NOT* to touch something


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 6, 2015)

I dont think he slept very well because of the lights.......thats my guess.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 6, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> *This is not an Update but an
> (announcement.)*
> 
> Here is my 4P Machine:
> ...



Hey bud, looks awesome..  But I just wanted to ask what the deal is with the blue fans...


----------



## FireFox (Jun 6, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Hey bud, looks awesome..  But I just wanted to ask what the deal is with the blue fans...


Oops they are not Blue anymore



@CAPSLOCKSTUCK do you like my new Rack Server Viewer


----------



## Devon68 (Jun 7, 2015)

What size is that board? and for what can you use a system with 4 cpu's like this?


----------



## FireFox (Jun 7, 2015)

Devon68 said:


> What size is that board? and for what can you use a system with 4 cpu's like this?


Ask anyone on TPU why you might need a Machine like this one


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 7, 2015)

Devon68 said:


> What size is that board? and for what can you use a system with 4 cpu's like this?


Solitare and Freecell of course


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 19, 2015)

Is it wrong to have strong feelings for an inanimate object? 
Cos i love this pc


----------

